# Labs in the house.



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

We are thinking about getting another dog for the family. My question is, are labs to big to have in the house? We have only ever had labs but they were farm dogs used for hunting. Since I no longer live on the farm, I am wanting some input. Is the shedding too much to stay ahead of?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got 2 labs in my house basically at all times. One is about 90lbs and another is 65lbs. Shedding is a problem but if you keep on top of grooming (see Furminator) you should be fine. They are both heavily hunted and trained as well so that usually helps with their activity levels indoors. Majority of the time they're sleeping.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

X2, especially on the furminator.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

For many years, until my oldest dog died recently, i had 2 labs in the house. I didnt have any problems at all with them and by being with me, they bonded and became 2 of the best upland labs i have ever seen.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

My dog stays mostly inside. The shedding is just something that needs to be dealt with. We field train almost every day that we're not hunting, so a lot of the indoors time is spent sleeping. Frankly my biggest headache is every six months when she comes into heat, then it's diaper time for several days.

Edit: As a point of reference, my female is 2 1/2 and weighs a very fit 82 lbs.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

My lab will be 1 tomorro and she weighs about 50 pounds. PM if you want the breeders number. Was told with her blood line all the females are small.


----------

